# Josh's Bad Moonz Ork Army



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all, 
I am quite new to the forum, this is my first post ( not including the introduction post).

I have recently started a Ork Army painted up as the Bad Moonz Clan. I only have the orks included in the AoBR set and a TRUKK. Being A slow painter I have only finished 3 men ( a nob, a boy and the warboss).

First up is some close ups of the warboss:

















Sorry to all white scar players.
I am quite pleased with this one as it is my first ork model that I have ever painted. This is how I painted it:
SKIN
1- Base coat the skin with Knarloc green, then wash it with devlan mud.
2- recoat with a mix of Knarloc green and skull white (more green than white) but leave the washed green in the reccess'es.
3-Add more skull white to the previous mix and highlight the skin.
Yellow Armour
1-basecoat with Iyanden yellow on the places you want yellow.
2- Highlight with a mix of Iyanden yellow and skull white.
EYES
1- basecoat with Mechrite red and put a small skull white dot in the centre.
TEETH
1- basecoat with bleached bone.
2- Highlight with skull white.
3- Lightly drybrush with brown.
SILVER ARMOUR AND GUN
1-basecoat with boltgun silver.
2- highlight with codex grey.
RUSTY BITS
1-basecoat with a mixture of shining gold and brown.
RED WAVY BIT
1- basecoat with mechrite red.
2- highlight with mechrite red and skull white mix (so it is slightly pinky)
3- Thin highlight with skull white
CHECKER BITS
1- basecoat the area with skull white
2- paint small squares with a black paint.
3- Highlight black squares with codex grey.
BASE
1- glue sand all over the base.
2- paint cathlan brown over the sand.
3- drybrush with bleached bone.
4- dot on patches of skull white.
5- add small patches of static grass.

I think that covers all of the model.

If I did it again I would use more vibrant greens for the skin so it stands out more. I will also on all of my other models use orange in the reccess areas on the yellow armour.

The First boy:


















I am not going for so much detail on these as there are going to be quite alot of them all in one group. 

NOBZ:
Here is the first completed one:



























Here is a shot of the other ones ( they only have the armour painted):










I am going to pay close attention to detail on these because they are the biggest members of the squad. I am painting the straps wrapped around them blue because it just looks cool.

The Deffkopta:
I have only painted the yellow on this so far:









I will post up a painting guide when i Have finished it.

Trukk:
I have only built and undercoated this one and i will post up details and paint guide when I have finished it:










Comments are greatly appreciated,

JOSH:victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

A very good start to these guys. I'm looking forwards to seeing what you do with them as time goes on. 
yellow is especially dificult to get looking even and you;ve done a good job with the models you've done so far. 

A little thing i've noticed, your silver is really really shiney, if you hit it with a bit of black or brown wash it will add a lot more depth to it and age the metal somewhat. Looking forwards to seeing what you do with the trukk. 

Grimzag "Pigtails" Gorwazza


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,

Should I give it a wash with devlan mud, if yes a heavy wash or light wash?:



Cheers,
JOSH


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Josh101 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Should I give it a wash with devlan mud, if yes a heavy wash or light wash?:
> 
> ...


Yes, Devlan Mud is one of the greatest items GW have ever released in my opinion. As for how heavy a wash, I'd go somewhere in between heavy and light. Besides if it ends up to be too heavy a wash, it's easy to remove some of the wash and if it ends up too light a wash, it's just as easy to add some more.

Good job on the Orks, nice work highlighting the skin.


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

OK i am going to go and try that now,

Tommorow I am going to go to GW and play a game of formula wahhh with my trukk! I have painted the yellow but I wish i painted it before building it because the small bits that are very noticable are soo hard to paint. Well, at least I will remember to do that next time .

This is what I want in my army (how many points will it come to roughly as I dont have the codex yet):

HQ
Ghazghkull thraka

Elites
8 nobz- Trukk and warboss

5 lootas

Troops
10 slugga boyz- nob and trukk

10 slugga boyz- nob and trukk

20 shoota boyz

20 shoota boyz

FAST ATTACK
3 deffkoptas

Heavy support-

battlewagon

Does that sound good? how many points am I looking at ?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

not too sure on the points but I am impressed with you painting! I would advise (with the washing of the metal) to have a variety


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have gave the metal a wash and they do look a lot better, I will post pictures of them when I get home from Games Workshop today


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the results. As for the points of the army you listed above, I'm not overly sure myself but if you take it with you could always have a quick look in the Ork codex whilst you are in GW today and do a quick calculation of points so you know roughly where you are.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking good so far man! I'm loving the amount of ork love on the forums, it's getting me in the zone to get back to painting mine! I really think they're one of the best and most fun armies to paint and play!

Looking forwards to seeing more! Keep it up pal! 

edit: Bit of a blog for rusting up should you feel the need mate, dead easy to do and looks half decent! 

http://grinsworld1878.blogspot.com/2010/11/mega-dredd-part-5-feets.html


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the multiple red X's need highlights


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Red X's?

plus a few characters to bulk up my post.


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I just brought the codex and I am now working on a list. I won the formula WAHHH and for all of 2012 I get a special rule on battlewagons.

The rule:
1. instead of shooting I roll 1d6 and hopefully will get higher than a four. if i get a 2 or 3 nothing happens but if i get a 1 I have to roll 2d6 and a scatter, I then have to move in that direction the length the 2d6 add up to. This is alright if your not near a board edge 

2.if a 5 or 6 is rolled you roll 2 d6 and add the results together (add 1 if your a fast moving vehicle, but the battlewagon is not), you then get to move that far in any direction. If I choose to use this rule i cannot shoot.

3. I get a 4plus cover save if i get shot at after turbo- boosting


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just a quick update, I have taken the pictures of the nob witha wash and I have painted another nob. I do'nt like the skin on the latest one as it is to dark so another highlight may be in need. I also goot bored so I made part of the base for the deffkopta. Not sure what space marine chapter to paint it as. Not really bothered so first comment with any SM chapter I will use  Not ultramarines though as I am so bored of them (they where the chapter in my space marine army. Though I may re-paint them with the Chapter I use on the base.

Here is the Original Nob with the wash applied on the mettalic areas:









And the new Nob:









The space marine crawling out of the wrecked tank ( he is reaching for his helmet and knife):









Here is the back of the base ( there is a hunter killer misile launcher)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

love that base mate, Blood Angels is what i collect so there we go


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool, blood angels it is then . May I ask, what colours do you use for your blood angels?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Red X's?
> 
> plus a few characters to bulk up my post.



I think Stella...I mean James is having trouble loading some of the pictures.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

merchite red (the foundation) as a base coat, babab black to bring out the details then 1-2 light (almost but not quite dry brush) blood red to bring it back to the BA colours


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think you'll have to worry about offending White Scars players, methinks that's something Heresy's lacking.


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for that :biggrin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I think Stella...I mean James is having trouble loading some of the pictures.


Haha! Defo the same person, there's only so much bile and festering hate the world can take! :wink:

What colour do you paint the ork skin Josh? I do mine DA green for the base, then mix goblin green into it in increasing amounts (lots of in's there...), finally doing a light highlight of scorpion green. I do my orks quite bright like so it may not be everyone's bag


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just because I cant be bothered , my skin is very basic. I just paint Knarlock green as a base coat. Then I give it a wash of devlan mud. Once dry I give it a re-basecoat (leaving the darker green in the reccess) with a mix of knarlock green and skull white.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I do mine the same as josh but i am planning on dulling down some of the nobz to make them darker andgoblin green on some of the boyz to resemble the weaker ones. Just thought I'd stick my 2 pence in 

I did start off your way but it was taking too long and i bore easy with 130 of them


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

That is the thing wit orks, You get so sick and tired of painting green:angry:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

you know what, it's blue that i'm getting bored of, the heads and arms aren't attached so they get blutaced to a plank and painted with a big brush


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have just been flicking through the codex and have worked out a squad of 30 boyz is going to be no mre than 200pts. They get 2 attacks each and pluss 1 for charging. If you had 4 squads of 30 boyz ( only 800pts) charging during assault you would get 360 attacks!!! Thats alot.

Hope that everyone got what they wanted. I got the finecast marneus calgar and honour squad. I also got the space wolf battleforce which I am so looking forward to glueing. 

Have a great christmas, at least whats lest of it


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Really have'nt had time to do any painting lately. I am going to warhammer world on friday so I will hopefully get some inspiration there and maybe, just maybe pick up a set of boyz (Or 2, or 3)


JOSH


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, these look good. I like the colour scheme and that space marine crawling out of teh wrecked tank, great idea. have you done any work on them recently?


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

No not this year as im working on my wolves for the army project, might start this up next year or whenether i get a spare moment:ireful2:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I just stumbled across this. I like how you've painted them up. Hope to see them completed some time in the future.


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, that wont be anytime soon im afraid.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The work you did on the base was awesome... What did you use for the marine's hand (the one stretching for his knife)

+ rep


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Really sorry but i honestly dont have a clue. I know it is from the space marine tactical squad set though.

Edit- it is the hand of a space marine biker


----------

